# Pepperoni-Cheese Monkey Bread



## Dove (Jan 25, 2004)

Pepperoni-Cheese Monkey Bread 

2 loaves frozen bread 
1/2 pound pepperoni 
1/3 cup margarine, melted 
1 pound mozzarella cheese, cubed 

Defrost bread (not necessary to let bread rise, but it doesn't matter 
if you let it). 

Cut each loaf into 60 pieces. Cut cheese and pepperoni into 120 
pieces each. Spread out dough with your fingers and place 1 piece of 
cheese and 1 piece of pepperoni inside. Close dough tightly so cheese 
will not melt out. Dip in bowl of melted margarine and drop into a 
Bundt or angel food pan. Bake at 350 degrees F for 35 to 45 minutes 
or until dough looks golden brown.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 25, 2004)

Dove, that recipe looks awsome, One that I could "wow" them at work for lunch. along with a salad. I need to make a copy of this one!


----------



## carnivore (Jan 25, 2004)

that does sounds really good, Dove--but how much monkey should i put in?


----------



## Dove (Jan 26, 2004)

*Bread, Cornbread, Sandwiches...*

Carnivore,
I think at least 1 1/2 would be enough.

That is not as far fetched as you might think. When DH was in Viet Nam he spent the night with some hill people (Montnards) They asked him to share their meal. It was a monkey skined out and ready to be put on a spit over a fire. He declined. He said it looked just like a baby.
 Dove


----------

